# Hello dear brothers !



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Здравствуйте дорогие братья ! Я очень рад, что я нашел ваш сайт.
Я очень заинтересован в масоны и тему масонства.
Недавно я узнал о масонах и ты по-настоящему любил. Эти масонские таких качеств, как братство, верность, дружба , любовь , благородство.
Эта красота и глубина и тайна ваших ритуалов.
Я всегда мечтала о людях, которые любили друг друга, были верными и преданными друг другу. Про таких друзей
они были как братья и сестры друг другу. Я всегда мечтал о людей, которые бы были бы из той же ткани, они бы поняли друг друга
будут связаны друг с другом в энергии, в духе, которые в любой ситуации могут положиться друг на друга.
И если вы упадете в яму, они все тянутся к тебе руки.
Люди, которые обнимают и целуют друг друга, потому что они как братья и сестры друг другу. Они сидят на бревне в лесу и тесно прижавшись друг к другу,
они разговаривают друг с другом и не можем наговориться. Поэтому им интересно друг с другом и хорошо. Они играют вместе, вместе шутить и смеяться.
Они друг друга как родственники , как одна стая прекрасных белых лебедей.
Как отрывок из книги романа Булгакова " Мастер и Маргарита ", когда однажды в небе Маргарита говорит мастеру :" я знаю, что сегодня вы придете к тем, кого ты любишь, что тебя интересует и
который беспокоит вас. Они будут играть тебе, они будут петь тебе ..."
Мне нравится тайна, когда мужчины и женщины в черных плащах или Балаклава сочетании нежных чувств, дружбы и любви друг к другу будет для какой-то важной работы или просто поиграть в забавную игру.
Мне нравятся рыцари, мечи , доспехи.
Я забочусь о знати , аристократии, когда люди собрались в одном круге поднять свои мечи,
закрыть их всех вместе и обещаем и клянемся быть вместе, помогать друг другу, любить и не saywat.
Я уверен, что масоны были очень полезны и помочь человечеству и планете Земля. Я думаю, что масоны спасти людей от эпидемий и предотвращения столкновения метеорита с землей.
Я одинокий человек у меня нет друзей. И я был бы рад просто пообщаться с Вами и друзья здесь, это моя самая большая мечта .
Мне нравятся рыцари, мечи , доспехи.
Я забочусь о знати , аристократии, когда люди собрались в одном круге поднять свои мечи,
закрыть их всех вместе и обещаем и клянемся быть вместе, помогать друг другу, любить и не забывать
Я уверен, что масоны были очень полезны и помочь человечеству и планете Земля. Я думаю, что масоны спасти людей от эпидемий и предотвращения столкновения метеорита с землей.
Я одинокий человек у меня нет друзей. И я был бы рад просто пообщаться с Вами и друзья здесь, это моя самая большая мечта .


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 6, 2017)

По английски пожалуйста


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 6, 2017)

afrah said:


> Здравствуйте дорогие братья ! Я очень рад, что я нашел ваш сайт.
> Я очень заинтересован в масоны и тему масонства.
> Недавно я узнал о масонах и ты по-настоящему любил. Эти масонские таких качеств, как братство, верность, дружба , любовь , благородство.
> Эта красота и глубина и тайна ваших ритуалов.
> ...



"Hello dear brothers! I am very glad that I found your site.
I'm very interested in Freemasons and the theme of Freemasonry.
Recently I learned about masons and you really loved. These Masonic qualities such as brotherhood, loyalty, friendship, love, nobility.
This beauty and depth and mystery of your rituals.
I always dreamed of people who loved each other, were faithful and devoted to each other. About such friends
they were like brothers and sisters to each other. I always dreamed of people who would be from the same fabric, they would understand each other
will be connected with each other in energy, in a spirit that in any situation can rely on each other.
And if you fall into a pit, they all hold out their hands to you.
People who hug and kiss each other, because they are like brothers and sisters to each other. They sit on a log in the woods and closely pressed against each other,
they talk to each other and can not talk. Therefore, they are interested in each other and well. They play together, joke and laugh together.
They are each other's relatives, like one flock of beautiful white swans.
As an excerpt from the book "The Master and Margarita" by Bulgakov, when Margarita once said to the master in the sky: "I know that today you will come to those whom you love, what interests you and
which bothers you. They will play to you, they will sing to you ... "
I like the secret, when men and women in black raincoats or Balaclava, a combination of gentle feelings, friendship and love for each other will be for some important work or just play a fun game.
I like knights, swords, armor.
I care about the nobility, aristocracy, when people gathered in one circle to raise their swords,
close them all together and promise and vow to be together, help each other, love and do not saywat.
I am sure that the Masons were very useful and help humanity and the planet Earth. I think that Masons save people from epidemics and prevent a meteorite from colliding with the earth.
I'm a lonely person I do not have any friends. And I would be glad to just talk with you and friends here, this is my biggest dream.
I like knights, swords, armor.
I care about the nobility, aristocracy, when people gathered in one circle to raise their swords,
close them all together and promise and vow to be together, help each other, love and do not forget
I am sure that the Masons were very useful and help humanity and the planet Earth. I think that Masons save people from epidemics and prevent a meteorite from colliding with the earth.
I'm a lonely person I do not have any friends. And I would be happy to just chat with you and friends here, this is my biggest dream."


Translated from Russian


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 6, 2017)

Поздравляю тебя.

Многие участники говорят и пишут на английском языке. Лучше всего попробовать этот маршрут для достижения наилучших результатов.

Добро пожаловать в наше сообщество.


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Sorry ! I write in English, this Google translate on Russian language , although I didn't ask for


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you so much for translating my message. I wrote in English , but Google translates my message in Russian


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 6, 2017)

Well, either way, welcome to this forum and we look forward to your input.


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you for welcoming me


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 6, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 6, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## WX2CIB (Sep 6, 2017)

Greetings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you ! I love you all very much I'm trying to deal with Google not to translate my notes in Russian


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 6, 2017)

Welcome to our forum!

Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ said:


> Welcome to our forum!
> 
> Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Thank you glad to hear from you


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> "Hello dear brothers! I am very glad that I found your site.
> I'm very interested in Freemasons and the theme of Freemasonry.
> Recently I learned about masons and you really loved. These Masonic qualities such as brotherhood, loyalty, friendship, love, nobility.
> This beauty and depth and mystery of your rituals.
> ...


You liked my post in the thred Hello dear brothers
This post is about what I value human qualities more than anything. What in my dreams and fantasies I've always wanted to meet such people who would be as dear to me as brothers and sisters who would never hurt me and betrayed me. So native people as one flock. I wanted to express in this post


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

WX2CIB said:


> Greetings
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


Thank you


----------



## afrah (Sep 7, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, and welcome!


Thank you, you very kind


----------



## Bloke (Sep 11, 2017)

Greetings


----------



## afrah (Sep 11, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Greetings


Thank you


----------

